# Solid value 8" jointer



## Kennyl (Apr 20, 2013)

Ottacat
I have cousin to your jointer and found it very easy to make beds coplaner.The dove tail way jointers can be a lesson in futility I had one.Should you require future parts either grizzly or delta parts should work.I just installed grizzly spiral head on my dj20 a relatively easy job,enjoy your jointer.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I agree the dovetail jointers can be an exercise in futility. I also had one about 10 years ago. I GI 6" that couldn't joint a board to save its life. I chose the parallelogram style precisely because they can be adjusted. However using a punch to hammer around circular cams doesn't fit my definition of 'easy' - just 'possible'. Anyway good point that parts for this are likely available from multiple sources.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the review Ottacat.
It's nice to see some reviews of craftex tools as i also have a Busybee store in my area.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had my Grizzly G0490X for a couple of weeks now, and all I can say is I am jealous that you had a hoist to assemble the thing… I had to do it with muscle power. Mine came on a skid, so the bolts holding the table to the crate were easily removed. Mine was perfectly adjusted in terms of coplanar and cutterhead-to-outfeed. The biggest gripe I had was the amount of Cosmoline grease they packed into the cutterhead. Using Q-tips and degreaser on 40 carbide cutters was a PITA. Well worth it in the end, though. Comgrats on the new tool!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to hear of the new tool, sorry to hear you had such a hard time with set up. I have an old Delta table top is all I need right now. However, someone I know has the same tool you purchased and it took 4 people to get the thing set up properly, It would have been nice, if they mentioned the 6 bolts also in the paperwork


----------



## ronkellison (Jun 21, 2013)

I would add the fact that the guy who owns Busy Bee in Canada is the brother of the guy who owns Grizzly in the States. The new CX line of equipment is definitely a step up from the older Busy Bee lines and may well be made in the same factory to the same standard as Grizzly's stuff. That said, the price always seems to be 15-20% higher than Grizzly at a minimum. The only way to come close to a good deal is to wait for the sale that knocks 25-30% off…it reminds of me the old days with Craftsman tools from Sears. Their retail prices were outrageous so everyone who knew anything about tool prices waited until they were 50% off! Of course, 30 years ago Craftsman made some decent tools!

Ron


----------

